# Marking your Knives for use in professional Kitchen



## kristopher

A local chef of a highly rated restaurant is going to try me out for an internship this Wednesday (super excited hope I do well). Anyway I have a black canvas type material knife roll and a basic set of knives. My question is how do you all mark your stuff? My instructor has told me knifes and knife bags seem to grow legs and walk away and I need to keep that from happening. If they get stolen I won't have money to replace them. 

p.s Any advice you have for my potential internship this Wednesday would also be greatly appreciated.

p.p.s. What is the difference between an externship and an internship? I have heard people say both for the same position and I am just a tad bit perplexed about it.


----------



## kuan

Put some electrical tape on the handles.  Two strips of blue or something.

Either that or you can get an engraver.  I suggest that PLUS the tape.  The tape is so you can spot them from across the kitchen.  The engraving is, well, you know.

Then again I wouldn't work in a kitchen full of thieves.  I've never had a knife stolen but I've had cookbooks stolen.  Not a nice feeling.


----------



## chefedb

Since in some states the health Dept will not permit tape or added material .Just scratch your initials in or on blade or handle..Also when you finish using put into case before you use another


----------



## just jim

Engravers are pretty inexpensive.
I worked with a guy who marked his knives "mine", "not yours".


----------



## kristopher

Do I just use a corner of my oilstones to scratch my name onto the handle?


----------



## gypsy2727

A Dremel works and is what most use on knives for engraving. I wish you well and hope you don't have any problems with your fellow co-workers

Gypsy


----------



## rat

If you use a dremel, they sell a nice diamond engraver. I would suggest marking what you want on the knife with a fine point sharpie then tracing over it with the dremel. It is easy to screw it up by not doing this. Also some jewlers will do this for you but it is not cheap. Save that for when you get nice knives in the future.

Do not scratch the knife with the stone it is very crappy looking and IMO unprofessional looking.


----------



## kristopher

Rat are you saying mark the metal or the handle? Also my dremel has a speed adjustment labeled from 5-30 is anyone familar enough with a dremel to tell me which speed is safe to use on my knife?

Thank you for all the advice


----------



## joshua47

Dremel speeds depend on the actual model, since some D-drills have different strength motors. I'd set it on the lowest power and try it. If it works, great! If it doesn't, just go incrementally up. Look for the right power setting to where you don't really have to apply much pressure. You can wear out the motor by applying too much pressure to the bit, and I find I have better control with the lighter tough.

All that being said, I've never used a Dremel on a knife. This is just my experience with other household projects. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## skatz85

you can engrave it or make a mark, i seen kids at school put tape on the handle to mark theirs and some like me put rubber bands on the handle for asparagus or something else. i know how it is, this is my third knife. they all have been switched out. 1st time was actually cool cause its was scratched from when i was trying to shrpen it, so its cool. just keep close eye on it and odnt let anyone use it. i have lost zesters and peelers and pearing knife. and dont let people go into your knife kit cause u let them in once then they do it all the time and you dont knowwho took it or even if they took it or it fell somewhere.


----------



## foodpump

Go to a hardeare or auto parts store and get a can of "Plasti-dip"

This is a rubber-type of thick paint, in many colours, with the idea of dipping a tool into the paint--the same stuff you see on pliar handles and othe tool handles.

Comes in many colours, don't have to dip the entire handle in, Forms a tight seal and doesn't flake off, but can be cut off or peeled off if need be.


----------

